# outdoor blue tongue enclosures



## nickvelez (May 31, 2006)

does anyone keep blue tongues in outdoor enclosures? Any ideas or pictures of enclosures? I was thinking of building a 'rabbit run' style cage from timber and wire netting. Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## serpenttongue (May 31, 2006)

You would have to design it so that the blueys cant rub their noses along the wire. I dont like rabbit runs because they have a wooden floor which will eventually become stained and possibly rot from dampness. If it doesnt have a floor to it, it will need to be on concrete etc. If it's on grass they'll dig out.

I think an avairy or open-top pit would be the best enclosure(watch out for cats, though!!)


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 31, 2006)

I am with you on the cat thing Serpenttongue. I lost a whole pits worth in about 1990 of EWD's and beardies. I now cover all of my outdoor enclosures. This is the best photo of my Bluey aviary. It is half sand and half leaf mulch. I have a log in the ground for them to hide in and get away from temperature extremes.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (May 31, 2006)

that looks awsome pete! well done!


----------



## nickvelez (Jun 1, 2006)

blimey Pete thats amazing. not sure I'm going to be able to match that!
do they stay outside all year? how do they get on with rubbing their noses?what size wire mesh? 1cmsq? and how is it fixed? is that a metal frame or wooden?


----------



## krusty (Jun 1, 2006)

great looking set up you have there pete.


----------



## Hickson (Jun 1, 2006)

I have a couple of Herpariums I got from the HerpShop and put my lizards outside in those on weekends, or any day when I'm at home. I usually throw a bit of leaf litter or lawn clippings in for them to bury themselves and this seems to keep them happy.

I agree that cats are a major problem and with young blueys I think Kookaburras, and probably magpies and currawongs, would also be a hazard. 



Hix


----------



## herptrader (Jun 1, 2006)

We have a pair that run around in a central court yard surrounded by house on all sides. The courtyard also has a small pond so we have a few long necked turtles in there as well.

Even with the cat problems in our area I have never seen a cat in our courtyard.


----------



## peterescue (Jun 1, 2006)

Nick, If you are in Spain then you probably have IJs, Northerns or some other tropical Tiliqua species. You need to check their climactic requirements against what you have available where you are.

In which case birds wont be a big problem as there probably aren't that many from my recollections.


----------



## Hickson (Jun 1, 2006)

I didn't realise Nick was in Spain.

No kookas or currawongs, but plenty of raptors although if he's in a city I doubt that would be a problem - only if he's out in the country.



Hix


----------



## nickvelez (Jun 1, 2006)

good point peterescue, I best get some pics of my group and see what you guys think. They were all born in spain but I don't know what species they are. I live in the country so yes I'm concerned about protection from hawks and eagles, but mainly from cats, rats, dogs and foxes. I reckon I'm aiming for something halfway between the herparium and pete's aviary. thanks for the ideas. I'll get some pics of the Tiliquas as soon as, see what you think.


----------



## nigmax (Jun 1, 2006)

Heres a couple of pics of my outdoor enclosure which houses Blueys and Water Dragons, this was when i 1st finished it.


----------



## nickvelez (Jun 1, 2006)

nigmax, great enclosure. what material is around the bottom below the mesh? you don't worry about the bluey not being able to get out of the bath? 
I've always fancied a pair of those EWD as well.... (must resist temptation)

amazing view you have there.


----------



## nigmax (Jun 1, 2006)

That is roofing iron around the bottom, there is rocks just below the surface up the waterfall end of the pond, i was really worried about the Blueys at first so i put in the rocks and gave them all a test swim, most people don't believe it but they love it, i was digging out some eggs from under the pond one day had my head right under the lip , when i look up heres one of the Blues she's swum over to check out whats going on head covered in duckweed looking down at me.
I put the 2 smaller ponds in the waterfall so they could drink without getting into the big one but you constantly see them in the big one or lying around with duckweed all over them, i'll put up a couple of pics i took today the pond has changed a bit.

Cheers
Nick


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 1, 2006)

nice enclosure nigmax!
good lookin eastern u have there too! cant wait for mine to reach full size! how old is he/she?


----------



## nigmax (Jun 1, 2006)

Amazing what a couple of months in the Queensland sun will do.


----------



## nigmax (Jun 1, 2006)

thanks-III said:


> nice enclosure nigmax!
> good lookin eastern u have there too! cant wait for mine to reach full size! how old is he/she?



Hey TX thats a 4yr old male Gippsland water Dragon got some some good pics of him somewhere with one of his girls.

Cheers
Nick


----------



## nickvelez (Jun 1, 2006)

here are the blue tongues in question. what do you think? are they exotics or an aussie sp or a hybrid?


----------



## jordo (Jun 1, 2006)

Here's some pics of my outdoors enclosure which most of my blueys are in.


----------



## nigmax (Jun 1, 2006)

Thats a cool looking pit :lol:


----------



## nickvelez (Jun 1, 2006)

Jordo, that is HUGE. just how many skinks do you have in there?


----------



## peterescue (Jun 1, 2006)

Might want to feed them up a bit Nick. They look a bit on the thin side.
Probably Irian Jayas and a bit of something else thrown in. Check out this site and see if you can match them to the localities.

http://www.bluetongueskinks.net/blue.htm


----------



## jordo (Jun 1, 2006)

Nick,
ATM I've got a pair of shinglebacks, a pair of beardies and 10 bluetongues, its about 3.5m sq.


----------



## nickvelez (Jun 2, 2006)

peter thanks for the link. I reckon your right there Irian Jayas they appear to be. 
So I guess not so cold during the winter, possibly more humid? I'm keen to get them outside for the sunlight, but I'd be better off bring them indoors for the winter. 
fatten them up, hmm yeah that one looks lean, perhaps I'd better seperate at least for feeding. thanks.


----------



## deathinfire (Jun 2, 2006)

thats an awesome looking pit jordo


----------



## southy (Jun 2, 2006)

heres mine


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jun 2, 2006)

does anyone have pics of mertens water monitor outdoor pits/avairy's? or even any monitor ones?


----------



## jordo (Jun 2, 2006)

> or even any monitor ones?


I had my ackies in there for a while


----------



## jordo (Jun 2, 2006)

southy that looks awesome, what do you keep in it?
Do you have any trouble with nose rubbing?


----------



## southy (Jun 15, 2006)

cunninghams, blueys and shinglebacks, no i don't but i did when i had waters in there, hence the reason i sold them


----------



## jordo (Jun 15, 2006)

> i did when i had waters in there, hence the reason i sold them


Same with me i sold the water dragons because they run into the wire and hurt themselves, non of the others have that problem though.


----------



## southy (Jun 15, 2006)

yeah if you put plastic or something around the sides so they can't see out, they shouldn't have that problem with running into the wire


----------



## jordo (Jun 15, 2006)

I put about 60cm of cardboard around the base with cable ties which helped a bit, but I sold them to a good bloke with a nice big indoor display cage and heated pond in it, I needed to downsize anyway so at least they went to a good home.


----------



## southy (Jun 15, 2006)

always good when they leave and you know they are getting the treatment and care you gave them


----------

